# Prayers And Positive Thoughts Please ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I hesitated on sharing what I have been going through ... only because I know some of you have been enduring your share of stress and challenges, too. And, with that, I do count my blessings.

On the other hand, some of my friends here have asked if I am okay ... because they haven't seen me on Spoiled Malltese ... for I guess what has been about a month now.

Anyway ... I have been going through a lot of medical testing. MRI's of the brain and spine, and more ... plus, nerve conduction testing ... many, many detailed blood tests ... and, now a scheduled lumbar (spinal tap)

In 1993, I was diagnosed with Multiple Sclerosis. My case has been diagnosed as mild remitting MS. I don't ever expect to be in a wheel chair. As long as I pace myself ... I have been able to walk just fine. Only in the very hot humid weather have I experienced exacerbation with the MS ... such as feeling very tired, feeling pain, blurry vision, not being able to walk well, and a slight difficulty with speech ... mispronouncing a word, etc. But, all in all ... it still, in my eyes, has not been that bad.

Now, something else has developed that has me somewhat concerned. At the moment, I am also being diagnosed with Myositis ... along with the MS. All of my nerve conduction tests are showing abnormal nerve problems in both sides of my body ... especially the legs and feet. I can walk ... but, it is painful and I am tiring easily. And, it is difficult for me to even get up from sitting down. I could go on and on ... but, now you have a general idea of what I am feeling. My main concern is how I am tiring easily ... I don't like that. It frightens me.  

In the meantime, I'd like for my Spoiled Maltese family to know that I have not been posting for any other reason than I have not been feeling up to par. In fact, I feel so bad that I have not been there to share in wishing others prayers and support when they have needed it. But, please know that all of you who have asked for prayers and support ... have been in my prayers, even though I couldn't post at the time. And, the same with those who have been celebrating good things happening in your life ... I am so happy for all of you. 

If I have not responded to PM's ... please forgive me. I will respond soon.

Please keep me in your prayers, and please think positive thoughts for me. It would mean the world to me. I am usually a trooper with medical tests ... but, I want them to be over. 

I do count my blessings. I have a wonderful husband (Felix) who is helping with so much around the house. And, I have my Snowball ... whom, no matter what ... can bring a smile to my face and make me laugh every single day. And, I do have wonderful doctors, friends, and family. 

Thank you so much.

Hugs ...

Marie


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Marie, I'm so sorry to hear that you have so much on your plate and so many medical tests to endure. It really is scary and I have been going through lots of health problems too. I know what you mean about not having the energy. I am having to go through a lot of medical tests also and it really is scary not knowing. I will keep you in my prayers and I hope you are back on your feet in no time. Each day is a blessing and we have to be so thankful for being alive and having our family and fluffs, which are so helpful. Big hugs to you, feel better.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I am so sorry you have been going through all this and know that we are here for you and will say prayers rayer: for you to get you through this.
I am so happy your little furbaby can cuddle and give you a few happy thoughts.

Lucy


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Prayers, hugs and positive thoughts coming to you from Marsha and Bob.

Stay in touch....we are all here for you.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear you are going thru so much Marie. I'll keep you in my prayers. I am happy to hear though that Snowball is doing his job...putting a smile on your face. There is no comfort like the one our malts can bring us. Please stay positive Marie and know that we are all routing for you. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, Marie ~ :grouphug: 

Please know how much we love you, my dear, dear, friend. 

I am here for you, you know that. And you bet I'm praying my heart out.

All our love,

Deb, Jops, Frankie, LBB, Henry, Raul, Gulliver, and Coby


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I was wondering the other day why you were MIA, so thank you for the update. I'm sorry you're going through so much right now. I hope you find the strength you need to keep on truckin'. I'm glad to hear your husband and Snowball are doing an excellent job in being your support system. I think when you're going through time times, it's so important to surround yourself with loved ones. You will definitely be in my thoughts. :grouphug: Stay strong, Marie.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sorry you have to go thru all this but if in the end they can provide treatment to make you fell better it will be worth it!
I thik your very positive attitude is and will be a big help to you!
Be assured you will continue to be in my prayers!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm sorry Marie. Did the Dr.'s say it's related? My daughter is on a trial study and hopefully it will be approved soon I don't know if I had mentioned this to you before. I hope they can at least make you comfortable until they find out what is causing it. Let me know what the Dr. say's and if it's secondary to MS. Hope you feel better soon. :grouphug:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm so sorry that you have been going through all of the horrible medical testing Marie :grouphug: I certainly know what you are going through as I have/had been going through many, many medical tests over the past eight months and still do not have a definite answer. I hope that the doctors can figure out what is going on with you and that you will be doing better soon. :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

We'll be keeping you in our prayers!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I've been absent too due to medical problems. Mine are so minimal compared to yours. Feel much better soon. rayer: :sorry: :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Marie, I am so sorry for all you have been going through. I will most certainly be keeping you in my prayers. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm sorry you have to go thru this. I hope you will be feeling better soon :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry that heard that you are going through so much right now Marie!!!! I'll definitely be keeping you in my prayers and sending lots of positive thoughts your way!!!! rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts your way :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ Jun 1 2009, 03:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784164


> Marie, I'm so sorry to hear that you have so much on your plate and so many medical tests to endure. It really is scary and I have been going through lots of health problems too. I know what you mean about not having the energy. I am having to go through a lot of medical tests also and it really is scary not knowing. I will keep you in my prayers and I hope you are back on your feet in no time. Each day is a blessing and we have to be so thankful for being alive and having our family and fluffs, which are so helpful. Big hugs to you, feel better.[/B]


Thank you, Andrea. It's hard to explain unless one personally experiences it ... but, not having energy bothers me more than the pain. But, yes, as I said before ... I do count my blessings. I count the little blessings, too ... the beautiful sunsets and sunrises ... even the rain. We have a comfortable, cheerful, and cozy home. We are retired and don't have to worry about going to a stressful job. I have many, many blessings.

Andrea, I hope you feel better soon, too. Thank you for your well wishes and hugs back to you. 

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Jun 1 2009, 03:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784165


> I am so sorry you have been going through all this and know that we are here for you and will say prayers rayer: for you to get you through this.
> I am so happy your little furbaby can cuddle and give you a few happy thoughts.
> 
> Lucy[/B]


Thank you so much, Lucy. I've always said that I do believe Snowball is an angel. He is the one who gets me moving ... even when it is difficult to move or if I feel pain. And, he makes me smile and laugh at the same time. 


QUOTE (theboyz @ Jun 1 2009, 03:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784183


> Prayers, hugs and positive thoughts coming to you from Marsha and Bob.
> 
> Stay in touch....we are all here for you.[/B]


Thank you Marsha and Bob. Tonight (well, it's early morning now) I am making an effort to post a little bit. I do want to stay in touch.  


QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jun 1 2009, 03:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784187


> I am so sorry to hear you are going thru so much Marie. I'll keep you in my prayers. I am happy to hear though that Snowball is doing his job...putting a smile on your face. There is no comfort like the one our malts can bring us. Please stay positive Marie and know that we are all routing for you. :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Awww ... thank you! I love when I lay down and Snowball cuddles up with me. I swear, he's like my shadow ... well, only a lot smaller.  


QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 1 2009, 04:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784193


> Oh, Marie ~ :grouphug:
> 
> Please know how much we love you, my dear, dear, friend.
> 
> ...


Thank you, sweet Deb. I'm sorry I've missed posting to your threads. But, you know you have my love and respect that all you continue to do.

Please give all the fluff babies hugs and kissies from me. And, hugs and love to you, Deb.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... I will keep you in my prayers... rayer: I hope you have a speedy recovery and back up on your feet... and nothing is serious in your testing :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about all your going through, just know that your in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jun 1 2009, 04:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784211


> I was wondering the other day why you were MIA, so thank you for the update. I'm sorry you're going through so much right now. I hope you find the strength you need to keep on truckin'. I'm glad to hear your husband and Snowball are doing an excellent job in being your support system. I think when you're going through time times, it's so important to surround yourself with loved ones. You will definitely be in my thoughts. :grouphug: Stay strong, Marie.[/B]


Thank you so much. I am amazed how sensitive Snowball is when I go step by step down the stairs. He often goes step by step with me. :wub: :wub: 


QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 1 2009, 04:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784215


> :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you, Andrea. The hugs feel good.  


QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jun 1 2009, 04:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784219


> Sorry you have to go thru all this but if in the end they can provide treatment to make you fell better it will be worth it!
> I thik your very positive attitude is and will be a big help to you!
> Be assured you will continue to be in my prayers!![/B]


Thank you for your prayers. :Flowers 2: And, I do believe the PT will bring me back to where I was. I have very caring doctors ... along with their staff ... and, believe me, that really helps.  


QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jun 1 2009, 05:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784229


> I'm sorry Marie. Did the Dr.'s say it's related? My daughter is on a trial study and hopefully it will be approved soon I don't know if I had mentioned this to you before. I hope they can at least make you comfortable until they find out what is causing it. Let me know what the Dr. say's and if it's secondary to MS. Hope you feel better soon. :grouphug:[/B]


The neurologist thinks there is more than one thing going on ... meaning some of it could be MS related. I think he will know more after the spinal tap. My guess is that whatever is going on ... is exacerbating the MS. I do have questions about your daughter's trial study ... so, I will PM you. Thank you for caring. :Flowers 2: 


QUOTE (BeckyBC03 @ Jun 1 2009, 07:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784282


> I'm so sorry that you have been going through all of the horrible medical testing Marie :grouphug: I certainly know what you are going through as I have/had been going through many, many medical tests over the past eight months and still do not have a definite answer. I hope that the doctors can figure out what is going on with you and that you will be doing better soon. :grouphug:[/B]


I'm sorry to hear you are going through so many medical tests, too. I would like to know how your test results are going. So, I will PM you. 

You know, sometimes it can take a while for a more definite diagnosis. Even with MS ... it doesn't always show up on the MRI right away. And, then there is Lyme's ... which is in question with what is going on with me. It could be a virus, too. I had a diagnosis with MS through NIH in Bethesda, Md. And, at the time ... my MRI was clear ... so, go figure. Later the MS showed up on the MRI ... along with positive evoked response potentials and a spinal tap ... plus the eye doctor reports. 

Hugs back to you! And, best wishes that your test results will help you, too! :Flowers 2: 


QUOTE (maggieh @ Jun 1 2009, 08:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784286


> We'll be keeping you in our prayers![/B]


Thank you so much!! This means a lot to me. :Flowers 2:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Jun 1 2009, 09:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784334


> I've been absent too due to medical problems. Mine are so minimal compared to yours. Feel much better soon. rayer: :sorry: :sLo_grouphug3:[/B]


Thank you for the hugs and caring. I will be fine. Just a tad frustrating at the moment.  I hope you are feeling better soon, too, Deborah. :grouphug: 


QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Jun 1 2009, 10:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784361


> Marie, I am so sorry for all you have been going through. I will most certainly be keeping you in my prayers. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:[/B]


Thank you so much! :Flowers 2: 


QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Jun 1 2009, 10:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784383


> I'm sorry you have to go thru this. I hope you will be feeling better soon :grouphug: :grouphug: [/B]


Thank you for caring and for the hugs ... it means a lot. :Flowers 2:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I have just now read through this post.....I am so sorry I missed it, I thought I had already read it. I am so sorry for what you are going through. I will keep you in my prayers and hope the doctors can come up with the solution as to what is going on. It is no fun when I body will not do what the mind tells it to do. Please keep us informed. God Bless You! :smootch:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I have just now read through this post.....I am so sorry I missed it, I thought I had already read it. I am so sorry for what you are going through. I will keep you in my prayers and hope the doctors can come up with the solution as to what is going on. It is no fun when I body will not do what the mind tells it to do. Please keep us informed. God Bless You! :smootch:

Sorry about the double post~


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear you're going through this. My prayers and ((hugs)) are with you at this time.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thinking of you and wishing you all the best. :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Jun 1 2009, 10:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784387


> I'm so sorry that heard that you are going through so much right now Marie!!!! I'll definitely be keeping you in my prayers and sending lots of positive thoughts your way!!!! rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:[/B]



Thank you so much!  

QUOTE (kathym @ Jun 1 2009, 10:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784388


> Sending prayers and positive thoughts your way :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer:[/B]



Thank you ... I'm thinking positive, too!  

QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Jun 2 2009, 08:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784511


> aww... I will keep you in my prayers... rayer: I hope you have a speedy recovery and back up on your feet... and nothing is serious in your testing :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you! I should be getting back the test results by next week. I think that will help me a lot ... because then I will have a better picture of what kind of therapy I will need. And, I do expect to be feeling better. All of your hugs and prayers do help a lot.  

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Jun 2 2009, 12:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784589


> I'm so sorry to hear about all your going through, just know that your in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you so much. I do believe more and more in prayers. I have seen it help so many others here on Spoiled Maltese.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jun 3 2009, 06:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785014


> I have just now read through this post.....I am so sorry I missed it, I thought I had already read it. I am so sorry for what you are going through. I will keep you in my prayers and hope the doctors can come up with the solution as to what is going on. It is no fun when I body will not do what the mind tells it to do. Please keep us informed. God Bless You! :smootch:[/B]


Awww ... thank you, Dianne. You are very sweet and have such a good heart. :smootch: :Flowers 2: 



QUOTE (Sassy&Alyssa @ Jun 3 2009, 09:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785050


> I'm so sorry to hear you're going through this. My prayers and ((hugs)) are with you at this time.[/B]


Thank you so much. Hugs back to you.  


QUOTE (Maglily @ Jun 3 2009, 01:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785125


> Thinking of you and wishing you all the best. :wub:[/B]


Thank you so much. :wub: ... back to you, too.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Marie,
You are such a strong lady! I commend you. 

33 years ago, my Mother was diagnosed with Dermatomyositis, an umbrella disease under Muscular Dystrophy. At the time, a muscle biopsy was done to confirm. I'm mentioning this because I'm hoping and praying after all this time treatment is much more advanced. I'll be lighting some candles for you at St. Patrick's. Lot's of love and prayers to you.
xoxoxo


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

So sorry I missed this post.. I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.. Hang in there!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (KAG @ Jun 4 2009, 04:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785485


> Oh Marie,
> You are such a strong lady! I commend you.
> 
> 33 years ago, my Mother was diagnosed with Dermatomyositis, an umbrella disease under Muscular Dystrophy. At the time, a muscle biopsy was done to confirm. I'm mentioning this because I'm hoping and praying after all this time treatment is much more advanced. I'll be lighting some candles for you at St. Patrick's. Lot's of love and prayers to you.
> xoxoxo[/B]


Kerry, you are such a sweetheart. Thank you for lighting candles. Not only for me ... but, for all the people you light candles for at St. Patrick's. You are beautiful ... inside and out.

It sounds as though you have a better understanding with what I am experiencing right now. I really do think I'll be okay ... it's just the waiting and testing. I'm sure I'll have the muscle biopsy, too.

As far as treatments ... I only know I will have some physical therapy. And, I intend to use a combination of both traditional and holistic medicine. I have great doctors right now who use a combination of both.

Love back to you, Kerry. :Flowers 2: 

Marie


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

MarieI am so sorry for what you are battling. Please know that I, too, will be praying for you as long as is needed! :heart: Thank you for sharing with us, some of us may not be able to do much from afar, but we can and will send prayers, hugs and good thoughts for you and your DH, Felix.....and Snowball, too. rayer: rayer: :hugging: rayer: rayer:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:heart: :heart: :heart: and lots of love, Sue & Tucker


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (ckim111 @ Jun 4 2009, 04:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785703


> So sorry I missed this post.. I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.. Hang in there! [/B]


Thank you so much. :Flowers 2: 

QUOTE (lottapaws @ Jun 4 2009, 08:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785782


> MarieI am so sorry for what you are battling. Please know that I, too, will be praying for you as long as is needed! :heart: Thank you for sharing with us, some of us may not be able to do much from afar, but we can and will send prayers, hugs and good thoughts for you and your DH, Felix.....and Snowball, too. rayer: rayer: :hugging: rayer: rayer:[/B]


Awwww ... thank you so much. :Flowers 2: 


QUOTE (SueC @ Jun 4 2009, 09:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785799


> :heart: :heart: :heart: and lots of love, Sue & Tucker[/B]



Thank you, dearest Sue. You have always been there for me. :wub: 

Love and Hugs to you, Tucker, and Cheeto. :wub:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I am sorry you have to go through all of this. Praying for a swift conclusion and good news for you.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Dear Marie,

Thinking of you, keeping you in my daily prayers and sending you lots of hugs!

Will keep your name on my healing candle which I light each morning for your and other's wellness! 

Take care and enjoy your lil Snowball. What a cutie!

Joanne 
Mateo and Mia


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Jun 5 2009, 11:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786355


> I am sorry you have to go through all of this. Praying for a swift conclusion and good news for you.[/B]


Thank you so much. :Flowers 2: 

QUOTE (joyomom @ Jun 6 2009, 12:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786374


> Dear Marie,
> 
> Thinking of you, keeping you in my daily prayers and sending you lots of hugs!
> 
> ...


Awwww ... thank you, Joanne. :Flowers 2: And, Snowball brings many smiles to my face every day ... no matter what. :wub: 

QUOTE (Tina @ Jun 6 2009, 12:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786387


> [/B]


Thank you so much, Tina. :Flowers 2:


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

I don't know you as I am new here but I hope you feel better soon and have the definative answers and a positive course of action to take with your doctors. I have not been in this position but I have stood by feeling helpless over people I care about's testing & illnesses so my heart is sad reading this. You take care doll and to go off the topic I *LOVE* your siggy picture of Snowball- he has the most soulful sweet eyes- I am sure he is a great comfort. :tender:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh dear Marie, I am so sorry to read about what you are going through :grouphug: :grouphug: I will keep you in my thoughts ... sending you tones of positive thoughts .. I rayer: for the best for you (((hugs)))


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (TheMalts&Me @ Jun 7 2009, 04:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786815


> Oh dear Marie, I am so sorry to read about what you are going through :grouphug: :grouphug: I will keep you in my thoughts ... sending you tones of positive thoughts .. I rayer: for the best for you (((hugs)))[/B]



Thank you, Kat. :Flowers 2: And, hugs, back to you. :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Marie, I am so sorry that I missed getting back with you. I want you to know that we are keeping you in our daily thoughts and prayers. I hope your are feeling better soon. :grouphug:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Just wanted to let you know that I've prayed for you numerous times this week. It's possible I have a mild form of MS. 







Joy


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 7 2009, 10:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786848


> Marie, I am so sorry that I missed getting back with you. I want you to know that we are keeping you in our daily thoughts and prayers. I hope your are feeling better soon. :grouphug:[/B]



Awwww ... thank you, Pat. :wub: 

Tomorrow I go for the eye tests. Those tests are not bad compared to other tests.  
QUOTE (vjw @ Jun 7 2009, 01:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786907


> Just wanted to let you know that I've prayed for you numerous times this week. It's possible I have a mild form of MS.
> 
> Thank you, Joy. :Flowers 2:
> 
> ...


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Sending millions of hugs and prayers Marie.

Im so sorry you are going through all this.

Don't worry about things here. Everyone is terrific and Im sure they understand about not 'being around much'.


Just keep us informed when you can.


:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 


Hugs and tail wags


Dede and baby Katie from 'under down under'



*


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (ddsumm @ Jun 8 2009, 03:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787228


> *Sending millions of hugs and prayers Marie.
> 
> Im so sorry you are going through all this.
> 
> ...


Awwww ... thank you so much, Dede. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I try to check in here every day ... it's just that I can't be here as often as I'd like for now. You know you are special to me ... because you were the one who encouraged me to become a member of Spoiled Maltese. :Flowers 2: :wub: 

Millions of hugs for you, too, Dede. And, Katie, too! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I haven't been on in a few days and I am just seeing this post. I am sorry for all you are going through right now. Feel better...I will keep you in my prayers rayer:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Marie, I just want you to know you are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Marie your in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (DonnaD @ Jun 8 2009, 11:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787358


> I haven't been on in a few days and I am just seeing this post. I am sorry for all you are going through right now. Feel better...I will keep you in my prayers rayer:[/B]


Thank you so much, Donna. :Flowers 2: 

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Jun 14 2009, 12:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790802


> Marie, I just want you to know you are in our thoughts and prayers.[/B]


Awww ... thank you. :Flowers 2: I am determined to feel better!  

QUOTE (jodublin @ Jun 14 2009, 01:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790816


> Marie your in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you so much, Jo. You are very sweet. :Flowers 2:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Marie I just saw this thread. You are such a dear, sweet lady. I am so sorry you are going through all this. It certainly is scary when you just don't seem to have the energy to do anything. I'm glad Snowball is staying near to Mommy and letting her know she is loved. You are loved by many more hearts than Snowball's and your hubby's. I hope your doctors have a positive diagnosis for you soon. I will be keeping you in my prayers Marie. Please try to keep us posted when you can.
[attachment=53870:Love___H...ttyLove2.jpg]


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jun 14 2009, 11:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791175


> Marie I just saw this thread. You are such a dear, sweet lady. I am so sorry you are going through all this. It certainly is scary when you just don't seem to have the energy to do anything. I'm glad Snowball is staying near to Mommy and letting her know she is loved. You are loved by many more hearts than Snowball's and your hubby's. I hope your doctors have a positive diagnosis for you soon. I will be keeping you in my prayers Marie. Please try to keep us posted when you can.
> [attachment=53870:Love___H...ttyLove2.jpg][/B]


Thank you so much, Elaine, for your kind words. I think you are a very special and lovely woman ... so, your words mean a lot to me. :Flowers 2: 

I will update as soon as more test results come in. It's the waiting and wondering that is sometimes difficult. But, I will survive.  

Love and Hugs back to you, Elaine.

Marie


----------

